# Articles Worth Reading



## youngunix (Oct 22, 2014)

Secure E-mail and Cloud Services
NSA Approves Something for Themselves
Download a 1 GB file in less than a second


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 23, 2014)

So is this a general 'interesting articles' thread, or a thread to discuss the articles posted in the first post?

I'm going to guess the first. I came across this today: The Laborers Who Keep Dick Pics and Beheadings Out of Your Facebook Feed.

I remember a few years ago I had to fix someone's Flash install; to test it I opened a random video from the Google Video homepage, without looking at what it was, and was greeted with a video of R. Budd Dwyer's suicide (safe link)... 

Also this: Tough times on the road to Starcraft (that weblog contains many more interesting posts on the development of Warcraft and Starcraft BTW).


----------



## fonz (Nov 16, 2014)

On the Effectiveness of Traffic Analysis Against Anonimity Networks Using Flow Records (PDF)


----------



## neel (Nov 16, 2014)

This: Why South Korea is really an Internet dinosaur - In South Korea, you may have 10 gigabit broadband, but you don't have online freedom. What's the point of having a 10 gigabit broadband connection when you aren't free online?

There's also another good article: Big Data and the Underground Railroad - This article accurately shows the perils of "big data" and how it can be disastrous to society.


----------



## rusty (Nov 16, 2014)

I found this an article worth reading - Building Packages At Scale.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 15, 2014)

https://opensource.com/law/14/12/gplv2-court-decisions-versata

You've got to appreciate the simplicity of the BSD 2 clause license when reading things such as this.


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 15, 2014)

protocelt, you misspelled RELEASE. 

ADDED: The @ in front of the username doesn't seem to be expanding.  Am I missing something?

ADDED: Indeed I am missing something.  My brain.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 15, 2014)

jrm, fixed and you spelled my username wrong.


----------

